# Christian Thriller Movies/books?



## MikelKenn89 (Jan 21, 2010)

I am a big big fan of Ted Dekker's books, *he was i believe a big vessel God used in my initial soulsearching and eventual salvation*

His books are "Violent" meaning he ties in murders and slasher plots with an underlined christian message *whether he's theologically accurate i have NO idea* 

general opinions of Dekker? is his style wrong or sinful?

also if we have anyone who reads his books,....do you know anything about his theology?


----------



## jambo (Jan 21, 2010)

I personally have never read any of his books but I know one of our deacons who is a forensic scientist has read them and gave them a cautious recommendation. He has never mentioned the theology behind the books but I shall enquire of him about this.


----------



## Beoga (Jan 21, 2010)

I have only read Black and Red in his Circle Trilogy and plan on reading White here in the next couple of days. Not the best series in the world but I have been entertained by the books. 
The only thing I have picked up about his theology is that in the Circle Trilogy he seems to emphasize the love of God to the exclusion of all other attributes.


----------



## MikelKenn89 (Jan 21, 2010)

i loved the circle series it does capture a sense of Hope, it may be focused on the Love of Christ but I definately see depictions of Sin, (the Horde, ) and bathing in the waters of the colored forest representing cleansing..

while he may not be reformed in theology i do see a hatred for sin and at the very least I dont think he preaches Easy Believism


----------



## George Bailey (Jan 21, 2010)

I've read many or most of his books-entertaining like watching a cop show, that you enjoy while watching, but, when it's done, you wonder why you wasted the time.
His theology is standard arminian, sentimentalism, along with a strange allegorical construct--I didn't readily identify any horrible heresies, but it certainly won't point anyone towards the theology of the Reformers.
I wouldn't encourage them, myself.


----------



## MikelKenn89 (Jan 21, 2010)

id love to see a reformed thriller,....hahaha some scary thriller about election,......sounds fun! maybe i should work on that.


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 21, 2010)

MikelKenn89 said:


> id love to see a reformed thriller,....hahaha some scary thriller about election,......sounds fun! maybe i should work on that.


 
The main character would be "The Chosen One," right?


----------



## MikelKenn89 (Jan 21, 2010)

AThornquist said:


> The main character would be "The Chosen One," right?



haha, of course...some deranged psychopath is spying on a group of like 6 people, all of which have deep dark secrets, and He tortures them with the intent of letting some Go, all along...but Some are predetermined for damnation,...

and that was off the top of my head, ROFL.


----------



## Honor (Jan 22, 2010)

I love Ted Dekker... I'm reading Green right now... I haven't read any of the other Circle books, but i have read Three, Blink, Saint, When Heaven Weeps, the other books in the Martyer's Song Series. (those were my first and still my favorites) I can't think of the other ones I've read I know there is another one but I can't think of the title... they are awesome. I wouldn't not recommend a book just becasue the book's author isn't reformed... Stephanie Meyers is Mormon and I LOVE LOVE LOVE her books. if you only recommened reformed authors I think it cuts out all of the fiction books. anywho... I love TD!


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jan 22, 2010)

Never heard of him... but now I am intrigued.


----------

